# My beautiful POS Ford. *sniffle*



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

Since the image won't show here:

http://wave.prohosting.com/~rabove/


----------



## droppedon18s (May 5, 2003)

looks very clean, nice!

whats wrong with Ford


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

It's a Ford? : ) Seriously though, the engine is extremely expensive to work on and mod. Pretty much any mechanic, certified Ford, or otherwise, run for the hills when I mention my car. Besides..I'd rather have a Nissan. But thanks. : )


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

oh come on, we all know you LOVE the probe


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

Oh, ok, so I do.  It's a really fun car...but I'm just getting fed up with its limitations. I know there are a full compliment of mods out there for it, but...yeah. Nissan. - It's still been an awesome car.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Ford? Isn't it really a Mazda but built in North America (or is it Mexico?) with a Ford badge slapped on it?


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

Well, since Ford owns Mazda...but, basically, yeah. Everything SAYS Ford on it, but in reality, it's a Mazda engine. Same as the MX-6.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I didn't know ford owned mazda...

I knew about ford, lincoln and mercury being one.


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

Yep. Ford Motor Company owns Mazda.

Check out www.ford.com and look at the car companies listed below. Also, the car/engine guide is for the MX-6/Probe GT...why would Ford have another company build an engine for their car and drop it in? I suppose they could do that, but it's much more efficient when they own the other company.


----------



## droppedon18s (May 5, 2003)

lol I was just messin with you, I am a fan of the ford trucks, the cars on the other hand would not be my first choice

since you are talking about the whole ford/ mazda thing, I used to have a 91 Mercury Tracer LTZ (think thats what it was, guess its the high performance tracer???) and that had a motor in it that said Mazda on it, with a 5-speed mazda tranny. that little car was very impresive since I only paid $600 for it and beat the living hell out of it for over 3 years and 210,000 miles and all I replaced was breaks and tires


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

Haha, nice. I'm really not a Ford fan myself. I bought the car before I knew anything about engines and racing in general. My reason? It looks purty to me. Now..I'm looking for a buyer. Just gotta go Nissan.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

theres nothing wrong with an anal probe


----------

